# How Much?



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> I started Misha on her Liver Cleansing Diet. I am to add it to her kibble and also I add probiotics, milk thistle, Sam-e, vitamin/mineral supplement, and coconut oil. I have always free fed, but now I am supposed to feed 3 meals a day. I have no idea how much to feed. This morning ended up being about 1/2 cup packed of food. Seemed like a lot for a 3.6 pound poodle, especially since it is 3x day.
> 
> She is thin, but I don't want the opposite problem in the future. The vets all say her weight is fine.
> 
> I feed about 1/2-1/2 kibble to the fish/potato mixture.


She ate it all? - that's impressive!
I would keep giving her as much as you think she will eat at a setting, and just keep an eye on her - if she begins to bulk up too much, you can always cut back - that's the beauty of feeding meals rather then free feeding - you are in complete control over how much she eats!

But you know what I'm guessing - 3 times a day may be a bit much, and she will begin to turn down one of those meals, so if it is important that she eats 3 times a day, maybe cut back the portion and leave her wanting more...


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Tiny-she LOVES this liver diet! She has always just snacked all day. She takes one piece of food and carries it out to the living room, plays with it for a few seconds, then eats it. Then she will go back to the kitchen for another. With this stuff added she eats every morsel on the plate! Both chihuahua's love it too and so does one of the cats.

I guess she needs 3x a day because it is less stress on her liver. 

I will watch her, I could swear she already looks like she is thicker after two meals.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> Tiny-she LOVES this liver diet! She has always just snacked all day. She takes one piece of food and carries it out to the living room, plays with it for a few seconds, then eats it. Then she will go back to the kitchen for another. With this stuff added she eats every morsel on the plate! Both chihuahua's love it too and so does one of the cats.
> 
> I guess she needs 3x a day because it is less stress on her liver.
> 
> I will watch her, I could swear she already looks like she is thicker after two meals.


That is such great news! Toys can be torturously picky eaters because we are so afraid of hypoglycemia that we free feed them and stuff them with treats all day to make sure that their tummies don't get empty and start vomiting bile - but am REALLY going to try hard to stay firm and raise the next ones on meals - no free feeding, and nothing in-between!

<sigh> these days, my life just about revolves around getting my little old ladies to eat....


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Be a little bit careful with the coconut oil. I gave Jazz too much (more is better, right?) and he got a stomach ache and a bit of diarrhea. He recovered fine and I still give it to him, but only a tablespoon or two. For Misha do you measure with an eyedropper?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

LOL, no but a very tiny spoon! I give her just a quarter teaspoon twice a day. I get the organic, cold pressed, raw stuff. So far no problems. She just started the milk thistle and Sam-e. I have read in some dogs it clears up the tear stains....I'm hoping!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am so glad she is enjoying her new diet. I feed my 7 pound toy twice a day and he does fine Tiny Poodles. Nu2mischief what is good for teat stains milk thistle or Sam-e?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

CT girl, Well, I give Misha a combo pill called Denamarin. It contains both and I can't remember now which one helps but I think it was the milk thistle. It is not for tear stains, but I read that with a few dogs that are on it their tear stains went away. The thinking is that the Denamarin helps the liver function better and so more toxins are filtered and therefore less tear staining. I don't know if it works, but I sure will let you know in a few weeks. BTW, I guess the Denamarin can also be good for arthritis and pancreas so all three of my dogs could benefit from it.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

My siste in law swears that removing potato cleared up her large mini's tear stains.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Outwest, oh gosh, I hope thats not the case. The Liver Diet she is on is 2/3 potatoes! Ask her how long after she took her dog off the potatoes did she see a difference in case I have to try it! lol


----------

